

Ask HN: Lifestyle business question - odinvopros

I have an idea, which isn&#x27;t particularly new. However, I know I can run it at a profit. There are some competitors, but the field isn&#x27;t crowded and quality isn&#x27;t great and demand is there. I&#x27;ve run the numbers and I can build an alternative which I can sell for ~50-100% less than the competitors, with better specs. I don&#x27;t need to be #1 or #2 to generate a few thousand a month in profit with minimal effort to maintain. But here is the catch. I can do all the backend stuff, scaling, apis, dbs, automation etc. I have no frontend skills whatsoever and this needs a reasonably good UI&#x2F;UX. What&#x27;s the best way to go about this? Try to learn myself? Partner up with someone who knows UI&#x2F;UX stuff? Can this be outsourced without necessarily sharing the details of the idea&#x2F;backend?
======
thegrif
It will be impossible to deliver a worthwhile UX if the details of the product
are obfuscated from the design team. Find a reputable product design
professional willing to execute an NDA.

Figure out a compensation scheme that makes the both of you comfortable - but
make sure his skin is in the game and he's not just burning hours. It doesn't
have to be equity - maybe a big payout once you hit a certain critical mass of
users.

I'd be glad to put you in contact with some folks that may be interested. I'm
at tom [a] thegrif [dot] net. Good luck :-)

------
sharemywin
Before you get the cart before the horse. I would get a landing page built
with some copy and 3-5 benefits for signing up and a "sign up" or "Free Trial"
button or some kind of action and see if you can get interest. And then add a
way to capture emails(leads). Once you have leads figure guess on a Customer
Aquisition Cost. Probably something like cost 10x your lead cost. build it out
from there. You can find someone on elance or search for design companies.

------
corkill
You can pay someone to do this for you.

